# Help with dry hands



## Firefightersmom (Apr 25, 2011)

I have never had this problem. But now that I knit nightly, my hands are driving me crazy. I have tried so many products. What do use?


----------



## hebbster (Jun 8, 2011)

I use Udder Cream. I used to be counted cross stitch pattern tester for American School of needlework. they gave me my first pot of Udder Cream. they like it becasue it is non greasy so it will not transfer to the material you are working with. It smells pretty good too! Give it a try. I know they sell it at WalMart and other retailers.


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

Firefightersmom said:


> I have never had this problem. But now that I knit nightly, my hands are driving me crazy. I have tried so many products. What do use?


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Just about anything, Fire; Are you also doing a lot of dishes or hand washing? That will dry out hands.......particularly if there is a bleach product in the detergent........

I have lotions with ALOE and this newer product I found at a LYS for the hands/body =

LAVISHEA
.....comes in different scents and in a 1.2 oz cute tin = lotion bar....think I saw some for the HEELS, also. Pricey, though.

Sold online, too would be my guess; I use google......

If you're working, also with yarns like SUPERSAVER, some have what I call...FIBERGLASS (LOL!)...in them and will abrade the fingers.....particularly where the working yarn slides through.

Good luck, sweetie!

Donna Rae


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I love Corn huskers Lotion--it soaks in fast and isn't greasy. Thanks for reminding me that I need to pick up some!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Now with the winter months here, dry hands will get worse where I live. I use Sheabutter hand soap and just use Curel throughout the day. It absorbs quickly and I find it works well for me.


----------



## Befast (Jun 20, 2011)

I have extremely dry hands that break out - steroids work wonders but so does vasoline! I keep vasoline containers everywhere and just put a little bit on my hands - sure it is a bit greasy if you get too much on - then put on some cotton gloves for a little while! That udder cream also sounds like a good idea without a lot of chemicals?!


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

Knitpicks has Butter Hand Cream. It smells so good, is light and not greasy and does not hurt the yarn. Some one one this forum recommended it and now I have 2 jars...one on my end table where I knit and one in my knitting bag. Well worth the money...I think around $6.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

I like shea butter but it is greasy also. So I put it on at night and go to sleep with gloves on, until I get warm and pull off the gloves. 

I am going to look for the Udder cream. I have heard it works well on the dryest of skin.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Good oldfashioned glycerine works wonder. It is sticky when you first apply it but it soaks in in a few minutes.
It is very cheap. Under $1.00 a bottle if I remember correctly.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Bag Balm http://www.bagbalm.com/


----------



## Firefightersmom (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you all for the replies. I will try them. My thumbs get so sore with splits in the quicks, that it is so painful I can barely use them...no knitting, it is enough to drive you crazy. LOL


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Amazon seems to sell the Bag Balm for less than anywhere else.


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

I just bought some Gold Bond Ultimate softening cream with Shea Butter and really love it. I have a whole collection of creams and lotions but this is the best I have found so far. Got it at WalMart.


----------



## garigon (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi there,

there is a great product called Climb On'...made of all natural ingredients. It's made in the USA but we can buy it online and at shops in the UK. It was made for rock climbers who get very sore hands and is also good for cuts, grazes and some skin conditions. I used to rock climb years ago, but now am a landscape gardener and it works. Go online and look it up you will be glad you did.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I suffer with eczema on my hands and I use any type of handcream. It is a good idea to put a thick layer on before going to bed and letting the cream sink in. Be careful that the creams you use do not contain protein as if you are using acrylic yarn it can leave a large hole in your work.


----------



## tavimama (Oct 27, 2011)

I would recommed udder cream too - inexpensive and a little goes a loooong way (lol). I switched my washing up liquid after being sent a free sample by the company and, despite it not being the cheapest on the market, it saved my hands last winter - the first where my fingers haven't been cracked and bleeding as soon as the first frost hit. Fairy liquid with the handcream added - definitely one I'd recommend. I'm sure there are other brand names who have had this idea by now... shall certainly be checking the shelves!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I must agree with Jessica the bag balm is super greasy when you first apply it but it will heal those cracks better then anything will. What you can do is either apply it when you are sitting around doing nothing else but watching t.v. ect. orrrr you can apply it and put on a pair of gloves and let it all get soaked in for an hour . but it will heal those cracks. It was recommended too me years ago when I started quilting and had those awfull needle poked thumbs. I was also a beautician so had my hands in and out of water all day long.


----------



## cynalah (Sep 13, 2011)

Try this:
- A cupped palm full of Castor Oil 1/2 teaspoon of sugar
work really well into the hands then rinse.
It will leave your hands beautifully soft and smell free


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

I use Johnsons baby creamy oil, with cocoa&shea butter it is non greasy and smells wonderful like a fresh clean baby ~ I use it before and after knitting seems to be working quite well Can be found at Wal-mart!


----------



## llwyndu (Aug 11, 2011)

I was looking at your replies and wondered if any of you suffer from sore eyes when you are knitting/crocheting. Mine stop feeling sore as soon as I stop working on a piece. I wear glasses so I am surprized it effects me. I thought they would protect me a bit. Any other suffer's or am I just odd.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

dove pro age


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

The only hand and body cream that lasts for me is Neutrogena Norwegian type. In our midwest climate with the furnace running day and night and all the clothes we wear, our skin does dry out so we need a cream that lasts. Use hand lotions right after you have washed and dried them, your skin is ready for a treatment then.

Knitting with wool adds oil to your hands, get ahold of some Aran wool yarn and you will find a big difference. 

You can get pure aloe in Walgreens or a natural food store, it works wonders too. I have some aloe plants and use the juice for lip balm, only thing that works on my sensitive skin. Anything with aloe works great.

Masons use Corn Huskers lotion, their hands really are abused.

Carol J.


----------



## craftin nani (Mar 23, 2011)

Good tip. I have referred to my hands lately as being like SANDPAPER! going to try the udder cream thanks for the info


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Neutrogena Deep Moisture Hand Cream works best for me and its not greasy. :-D


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

If it's good enough for cows, it's good enough for me...Can't beat Bag Balm...Good for other chaffed/dry areas too...Just like Brylcream...a little dab will do ya...


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Firefightersmom said:


> I have never had this problem. But now that I knit nightly, my hands are driving me crazy. I have tried so many products. What do use?


Bag Balm is good--put it on before bed with gloves, and leave them on as long as you can stand it so the B.B. soaks in. It'll feel good, and you don't have to stop knitting.


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

Working years in a NICU has given me LOTS of practice on this one!!! Find yourself a cooperative pfarmacist. Go to him and ask him to compound you a jar of 20% UREA powder,in Aquaphor. The Urea must be powdered, and then put into solution before blending into the Aquaphor. Apply this liberally day or night. The urea draws fluid INTO your skin and prevents all those little cracks at the fingertips that bleed in the cold weather.... you know the type I mean. Also really good for everyday dry skin. MoMo


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

While looking for a quick fix with a topical may offer momentary relief, the problem is an internal one. To deal with it effectively, you need to look at your constitutional condition. One place to begin is to look at the fat content in your diet and the cholesterol level and your Vit D3 levels. If cholesterol is too low the bodies cells dry up; that is one of the functions of cholesterol in the body.

Omega-3's are too often deficient and people need to learn about how to get enough of them. The American diet is on overload with Omega-6's which can cause many problems. Walnuts and Brazil nuts are decent sources of Omega 3 as are oily fish. However, given the worldwide extent of pollution and toxicity in fish, it no longer is a good food source for us. Wild Alaska Salmon is still considered somewhat safe, but it is very expensive. Various dark green leafy veggies such as chard, kale, mesclun greens will provide some. And Vit D3, which the drug corporations and FDA still fight against, is critical for our health. Sun exposure, without sunscreen, is still the best source of this natural and necessary hormone. Short of getting good sun exposure daily, a natural supplement of Vit D3 is necessary. Your blood levels should be at least at 40 minimum to support health. If you have other health issues, then the recommended levels are higher (50-70).

And your cooking oil is critical, too. Most dietary fats in the American diet are not healthy. Best ones are Organic, cold pressed coconut oil, organic cold pressed extra virgin olive oil, and butter from cows that are grass fed without hormones or antibiotics.

Not knowing your health issues other than dry hands, it would be highly recommended that you find a good nutritionist (not a dietitian)to help evaluate your diet. 

For a quick fix topical, I would use coconut oil as the safest as it does not have any additives that are toxic.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow, I haven't thought of Cornhuskers Lotion in years. My dad used it all the time. He also used Bag Balm. Of course at the time I was a silly pre-teen & teen-ager, so I was too embarrassed to use them, until I got older.


----------



## DeeDu (Sep 18, 2011)

My husband works with products that dry his hands to the point of splitting the tips open. O'Keeffe's Working Hands Creme has been his solution. Every night during the winter months he puts a heavy coat of creme on his split fingers and has has relief. We order it on-line.


----------



## cynalah (Sep 13, 2011)

llwyndu said:


> I was looking at your replies and wondered if any of you suffer from sore eyes when you are knitting/crocheting. Mine stop feeling sore as soon as I stop working on a piece. I wear glasses so I am surprized it effects me. I thought they would protect me a bit. Any other suffer's or am I just odd.


No, you'r not odd I suffer too :-((


----------



## Policewife (Nov 10, 2011)

I suffer with hands that crack open too! I have found if you bubble the crack with hydrogen peroxide...put it on let it bubble, then do it again. Then I run it under water and pat dry. Rub in some Neosporine and by morning/next day the soreness will be gone. Then I found a life saving lotion...Jergens Ultra Healing! It will feel greasy at first, but give it a minute it will soak in. You will be amazed after a few days of using it...your hand will be almost normal. If you use it everyday or use it as soon as your hands start feeling dry, you will have normal hands again. I had tried everything before I found this. Hope this helps!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Dry hands and eyes are a symptom of sjogren's... Which is a autoimmune disorder... Look it up and if you think it is a possibility, see a physician... Average person does not get diagnosed because symptoms seem unrelated

But if it is, you will be amazed at how much better you will feel with treatment


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

MoMo said:


> Working years in a NICU has given me LOTS of practice on this one!!! Find yourself a cooperative pfarmacist. Go to him and ask him to compound you a jar of 20% UREA powder,in Aquaphor. The Urea must be powdered, and then put into solution before blending into the Aquaphor. Apply this liberally day or night. The urea draws fluid INTO your skin and prevents all those little cracks at the fingertips that bleed in the cold weather.... you know the type I mean. Also really good for everyday dry skin. MoMo


My daughter works as a pharm tec. at U of M and when her kids were in diapers and had a bad diaper raqsh she would get a concotion of something. It was like a vaseline base. But what ever was in in the mixture cleared up the diaper rash in no time flat. Is that the same stuff you are talking about? When they make it they have to use the full formula and have all this other stuff left over and she brings it home ater they fill the script. That is good stuff for sure if it is the same stuff you are talking about.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

It's expensive, and a real indulgence, but I've never found anything else that came close - Infinite Aloe. Available on-line, I found it first at a local Women's Show and got hooked. Comes fragrance free as well, not greasy, absorbs quickly. Just remember that the thicker it is, the greater the moisturizing, so always go with a cream vs. a lotion.


----------



## nanniehart (May 10, 2011)

For years I have used Vick's Vapor Rub on dry itchy hands and rough heels. It is fantastic! Give it a try.

Nannie Hart from Bumpass, Virginia


----------



## normamckone (May 22, 2011)

Eucerin! It is healing and feels good.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I also have cracked hands and dry skin, all I use is Sorbelene cream, it is odourless and you can get it with Vitamin E. I find it really good and it relieves the dryness and itchiness. 

For dry eyes I just use Systane drops. I have a broken blood vessel in my eye at the moment and I have an appointment with my Opthamologist next week.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I have the same problem if I use certain yarns. I use baby petroleum gel, it works for me.


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

I also use Bag Balm. Put it on my heels nightly and wear toe-less socks to bed, otherwise I'd get too warm. I also use it on my hands at night and wear individual finger sleeves to bed, most of the time it's just one or two fingers that need treatment. Bag Balm will heel a dry, sore crack overnight.


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

UDDERLY SMOOTH the 1800 # to call is 345 7339 redex industris inc in salem ohio 44460 hope this helps you i have tried many creams they just made things way worse when my dh found this it was just great... i loved it hugs me...just saw a web site link on jar it is www.uddercream.com


Firefightersmom said:


> I have never had this problem. But now that I knit nightly, my hands are driving me crazy. I have tried so many products. What do use?


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Bag Balm http://www.bagbalm.com/


Jessica-Jean, as always you are the high priestess of knowledge. I think Bag Balm is great. I heard about this from my husband who uses it. How is the weather up in Canada? Got any snow yet?


----------



## SusanYEngland (Oct 25, 2011)

As a potter, I learned years ago that the best solution for really dry hands is a generous amount of olive oil in warm water. Fill a bowl, large enough to put both hands in, and just let the moisture soak up. You can store this in a jug or jar and reheat it in the microwave again and again.


----------



## frenchyrobin (May 22, 2011)

gold bond is the best just remember to let it dry for a half hour before you pick up your project...my bf says when i use that my hands have never been softer...i love this stuff


----------



## sharonjewell (May 12, 2011)

I use vanicream. I have exzema and many creams make my hands itch and break out with even more blisters.


----------



## Barbaraknits (May 12, 2011)

My husband has skin that cracks in the winter, get cotton gloves in the drug store and apply a nice amount of vaseline to your hands before you go to sleep. After two nights your hand will be like new.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

My husband has a terrible time with very deep splits in his thumb and fingernail areas. His doc said to use diaper rash creme every nite; so far its worked pretty good. I use a mild hand creme every nite and a few thimes through out the day, be careful of some of the heavier ones they seem to return to the surface as an oil almost.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

hebbster said:


> I use Udder Cream. I used to be counted cross stitch pattern tester for American School of needlework. they gave me my first pot of Udder Cream. they like it becasue it is non greasy so it will not transfer to the material you are working with. It smells pretty good too! Give it a try. I know they sell it at WalMart and other retailers.


I use udder balm from my veterinary clinic $5. for a one pound tub. One thing that I do a lot is to put a dollop of the balm in my palm and pour about a half teaspoon of sugar into that then pretend I am washing my hands vigorously for a minute. Then rinse well. Best not to do this with your rings on. After I have dried my hands a bit while they are still a bit damp I reapply a bit more of the balm. Lovely feeling hands after that treatment. Do a bit of massage on your fingers while you are at it too. feels great.


----------



## GGailS (May 23, 2011)

I have dry skin all over my body - especially my hands (due to knitting) - I use Avon Moisture therapy - ultra skin renewal. I use it 3 - 4 times a day/evening while knitting - keep it right here with my on my desk. Hope this helps. :thumbup:


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

evesch said:


> hebbster said:
> 
> 
> > I use Udder Cream. I used to be counted cross stitch pattern tester for American School of needlework. they gave me my first pot of Udder Cream. they like it becasue it is non greasy so it will not transfer to the material you are working with. It smells pretty good too! Give it a try. I know they sell it at WalMart and other retailers.
> ...


forgot to mention that I am a professional Dog Groomer and give around 7 bathes a day and used to get chapped raw in the wintertimes till I started using that stuff. Never chap anymore. 
Oh yah each bath involves 2-3 lather and rinses and a cream rinse. So LOTS of soap and hot water. well, not too hot. but most dogs do like a pretty warm bath just like us.


----------



## Sully (Oct 27, 2011)

"Bag Balm" Yes this is the stuff. It's been around forever and for good reason. I've used it after gardening for years because it also has an antiseptic in it. When I was a child my grandmother hand milked her cows and always used it on them. You only need the smallest amount so it lasts forever. Honestly! Try it ... you won't regret it. It also doesn't have any perfumes in it so men and those with allergies won't object. and no I don't work for the company, it's just a great product.


----------



## connietoo (May 10, 2011)

I use Avon's Moisture Therapy (Oatmeal) lotion. Does not leave your hands sticky. Make sure its the Oatmeal one.


----------



## CinDeeLooWho (Oct 14, 2011)

I have used a couple of tips over the years that work for rough dry skin on hands as well as the feet. The first thing to remember is that your skin is most likely to soak in and maximize the soothing effects of creams/lotions when it is soft- not hard, so prior to applying a cream you should wash your hands thoroughly, towel dry, then immediately apply the cream. Keep the product next to each sink you would be using, so you can easily reach for it after each hand washing. Also, I have found that it helps to use a gentle hand scrub (tiny gritty particles) when needed to help exfoliate the dry skin layers. I used a product geared toward gardeners (can't remember the name), and it was fabulous for reconditioning the skin on my hands. Once or twice a week should do, more often if needed. Follow immediately with hand cream. Hope this helps.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

llwyndu said:


> I was looking at your replies and wondered if any of you suffer from sore eyes when you are knitting/crocheting. Mine stop feeling sore as soon as I stop working on a piece. I wear glasses so I am surprized it effects me. I thought they would protect me a bit. Any other suffer's or am I just odd.


You are not alone. Mine not only get sore but they tear as well. I had cataracts removed recently and hoped that would stop the tearing. It hasn't. I go back to the doctor in a few months and if it hasn'y stopped by then I hope he has an answer. In the mean time I use a wash cloth wrung out in very waem water to soothe them. EDITH


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

make sure you lubricate from the inside also...when i notice..dry lips etc...i know my body needs..cod liver oil pills...flax seed pills..and a good fish oil..in the winter you need it.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Bag Balm can be found in most grocery and drug stores Put on generously and put gloves on. Works great


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

Last week I was messing about bleaching the floor grouting in the bathroom. The day after my skin was so chapped anything nylon was hanging by itself on the skin. That night I rubbed Vaseline on my hands and the morning after they were very nearly healed. One more night and they were better than before I used the bleach.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Firefightersmom said:


> I have never had this problem. But now that I knit nightly, my hands are driving me crazy. I have tried so many products. What do use?


Just before you go to bed at night, really cream your hands, then put on a pair of cotton gloves. This will help your hands a lot. It works after gardening as well.


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

I use something on my feet that worked wonders so I gave it a try on my hands as well: FLEXITOL heel balm. It can be found at WalMart and is not expensive.
One other thing you can try and it feels super wonderful is a hot wax dip. Home Medics makes a tub to melt it, and you can get fragranced wax to fill it with at your local beauty supply store. You can also buy it all online, just google HoMedics ( may have to try Home Medics).


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

mine hurt if i dont put my glasses on 


cynalah said:


> llwyndu said:
> 
> 
> > I was looking at your replies and wondered if any of you suffer from sore eyes when you are knitting/crocheting. Mine stop feeling sore as soon as I stop working on a piece. I wear glasses so I am surprized it effects me. I thought they would protect me a bit. Any other suffer's or am I just odd.
> ...


----------



## kdamato55 (Apr 13, 2011)

The udder cream is about the best you can use. Try it.


----------



## thnonnie (Mar 19, 2011)

I don't know how bad your hand ecxema is but years ago my hands were so bad no one could help me. The palms of my hands actually looked like they had exploded. My hands actually leaked fluid. Painful and discusting. Finally went to this doctor here and he finally got me off predizone (I was on it for a year) he said to use cortizone cream and wear cotton gloves 24 hours for 1 week. Then he said to use plain old vaseline with cotton gloves at night. Now I know you don't have the medication I used before I did this light treatment, I don't either now, but if I get those itchy little pimples on my hand I get my ultra violet lamp out and put my hands over that for 10 to 20 minutes. It seems to try out those itchy pimples. Its worth a try. PS This doctor was a teaching doctor. Once I was cured he called and asked if he could put the picture of my broken out hands in his teaching book. That's how awful my hands were. Now I quilt, knit and crochet. Let me know what happens.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

I am constantly washing my hands on a daily basis. Working in direct care I am constantly washing my hands and at home also. Plus I use the hand sanitizer constantly. It really dries my hands. I put on hand lotion everytime I wash my hands. I have been using Suave Advanced Therapy on my hands and that seems to work. Of course my hands don't seem to be as bad as some of you have said. But I find that the Suave isen't as oily and soaks in good and fast. But then again I am always applying it about 20 million times a day. I keep a tube of it in my bag for work.


----------



## Mountain Mama (May 1, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Bag Balm http://www.bagbalm.com/


I use Bag Balm on both my hands and my heels. Is is the same as Udder Cream?


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Crabtree & Evelyn have some very nice lotions.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I use the udder cream -- or bag balm (same thing) . I have been using it for years and years as my hands are always doing things which dry them out. It isn't oily and is great for your skin. 

I swim nearly very other day and that dries out the skin too so it is lovely to use. Shirley


----------



## Buff (Oct 2, 2011)

My dermatologist told me to use CeraVe - he says it is the best lotion available. I found it at Amazon.com. I love it.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Firefightersmom said:


> I have never had this problem. But now that I knit nightly, my hands are driving me crazy. I have tried so many products. What do use?


I use Gold Bond Lotion with lanolin, and it works wonders...a little goes a long way! It's not greasy, and using it regularly has really helped. My finger tips get fissures/cracks in them if I don't use this lotion...too many yrs as a nurse and washing my hands constantly, I think!! Bag Balm and Udder Cream are good to put on at night when going to bed...wear cotton gloves, because they're both really greasy. Best of luck!


----------



## pats place (Jun 24, 2011)

cynalah said:


> Try this:
> - A cupped palm full of Castor Oil 1/2 teaspoon of sugar
> work really well into the hands then rinse.
> It will leave your hands beautifully soft and smell free


This sounds the best. I don't like to use creams with the health harmful "paraben" products and things that contain those UN-pronopunceable
words that can/do also mean toxic "chemicals. Propylene Glycol that is in so many cosmetics and body products is a main ingredient in anti-freeze.

Olive and Coconut Oils also work wonders for my skin, especially if left on overnight. They are both healthy and healing oils.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

hebbster said:


> I use Udder Cream. I used to be counted cross stitch pattern tester for American School of needlework. they gave me my first pot of Udder Cream. they like it becasue it is non greasy so it will not transfer to the material you are working with. It smells pretty good too! Give it a try. I know they sell it at WalMart and other retailers.


I use Bag Balm found in Joann's Fabric and occasionally in the drug store, very similar to udder cream. Will cure diaper rash in a day also. 
Naomi


----------



## mbostono (Mar 16, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Bag Balm http://www.bagbalm.com/


I second the Bag Balm suggestion. It's worked wonders for me for years. I buy it at my local Pharmacy.


----------



## Winds Free (Apr 20, 2011)

The only product that works for me is O'keeffe's "Working Hands. It is sold at Lowe's Home Improvement Stores. Before I started using it, my hands would by dry and cracked all winter.


----------



## diane108 (Nov 10, 2011)

I've had problems with dry hands, splitting thumbs, etc. Painful. The best hand lotion I've tried has been a Melaleuca product called Revive. I've used it for years and I haven't had that problem anymore. It's also not greasy and it's all natural. Also, I've used Jergens Ultracare - that has been really good, too.


----------



## Star58 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have dry skin. What worked for me was buying pure Shea Butter from Ebay. I usually get a pound. Around 5.00 plus shipping. Just need a little of it. Then I mixed with olive oil in a small lidded container. (microwave shea butter until just melted and add olive oil and put into fridge to harden). I put the shea butter in a cool dark place so it won't melt. I make it for friends and family. Very economical since these days everything with shea butter in it is sooo expensive.


----------



## Spitze (Jun 27, 2011)

I have tried much over the years myself and many creams, butters and oils work really well. The problem, though, is that when knitting you do not want greasy hands. What I find works best for me is to rub a bit of sesame oil (or avocado oil) in my damp (not totally dry) hands for about 30 seconds. After about 3 or 4 minutes all is soaked in, you would never know that you used oil, but your hands are smooth. It does not soak in the same if you use almond oil, shea butter, jojoba or specially vaseline. Try those, if you wish, before going to bed.


----------



## EstherC (Nov 10, 2011)

My hands have become dry in the last couple weeks.
I find when I go into the kitchen to work I rub my hands with olive oil;It protects them. I like all the other ideas, too.


----------



## pats place (Jun 24, 2011)

I think that really rubbing the oils well into the skin for several seconds/minutes so it really gets into the pores is the secret. I love making my own with ingredients right from my kitchen. 

When I peel an avocado, even a banana, I save the peelings and rub what's left right onto my face and hands. I let it set so all the good oils soak in good then rinse. My hands and face are so soft. Honey is also a wonderful skin and hair moisturizer.

I, too, do lots of gardening, and knitting, which can be tough on hands. 

These are things I have right in the kitchen cupboard.


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

I love Burt's bees products. I work in a health food store and we have all kinds of things for your problem. There is even a homeopathic remedy that you take internally for split finger tips. We have Shea butter, vitamin E salve, glycerin, Lanolin, aloe products coco butter (very good) etc. The internal approach is a good one. You can take fish oil, MSM or something I really like is a good quality silica. That helps your joints, nails, hair and skin all at the same time


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

I use Udderly Smooth. It doesn't stain and feels wonderful.


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

Firefightersmom said:


> I have never had this problem. But now that I knit nightly, my hands are driving me crazy. I have tried so many products. What do use?


My dermatologist has me slather vaseline all over my hands and sleep in white cotton gloves. It works well!! From one who has suffered from dry skin for years.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

llwyndu said:


> I was looking at your replies and wondered if any of you suffer from sore eyes when you are knitting/crocheting. Mine stop feeling sore as soon as I stop working on a piece. I wear glasses so I am surprized it effects me. I thought they would protect me a bit. Any other suffer's or am I just odd.


I am thinking not old, just intense. Try looking away from your work every 15 minutes or so. That seems to help me.


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

I use coconut oil, the 100% virgin and it works GREAT. I also like Jessica-Jean's Bag Balm idea! I use that ALOT for my animals too. Learned the bag balm from produce workers who are always wet, dry, wet, dry, etc.... Hope one of the helps does the job for you.


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

same here i was a home care provider i had to costantly wash them and washing my animals with them also well i got so bad the cracks were bleeding i got dried out with the sani tizer and i finally got my hudband go online he found this blessing of a cream it was sold at a KNIT YARN SHOP>>> it was the udder cream NOTHING HAS EVER WORKED FOR SO LONG>>> it is wonderful hand cream i have used it on food once or twice and it was just great my dows crack at the between toes round spot it stopped that and they have not cracked in VERY LONG TIME NOW>>>


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I have dry skin year round. One winter the tips of my fingers had little cracks. I never had that happen.I have a dishwasher and maid to do cleaning.I went to a pharmacist at the drug store where I shop and he suggested AQUAPHOR.It is a little greasy so I put it on thick at bed time and lightly through the day.It's the best I have used.


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

My Doctor recommended O'Keefe's Working hands for my FEET! Last year my heels were so cracked and she said it was the best thing to cure that. Well, ever since then, I have the smoothest hands and feet and no more dryness. They also make a Working Feet. Now, Bed, Bath & Beyond carries it, although like you, I had to first buy it at Lowe's.

It is really wonderful!


----------



## mjzorn (Feb 26, 2011)

Two products : Mary Kay Extra Emollient Night Creme works great on the feet, then sleep in socks. 
For hands and body, Cera Ve, non RX but found at pharmacies.Both feel greasy at first, but work in and are great.


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the mention of the raw Shea butter.....went to Amazon and bought that, and then added the coconut oil as well. If it doesn't work on my skin, it will make GREAT popcorn!!!!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Vaseline cocoa butter lotion, also cream in a tube. It s a brown bottle. I love this stuff.


----------



## groovyboomer (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow! You all have such great suggestions that I want to try all of them. I use Bag Balm once in awhile, but it has what I call the "ick factor" even though it does go away after it soaks in. I've also used Gloves in a Bottle. To the person who mentioned silica and the homeopathic for splitting nails, could you please write more about what the names are? Thanks!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

A retired head manicurist at a very fancy New York salon (I met her at church) said to me that she couldn't state it in the salon, but vaseline is the very best thing you can use on your skin. At her suggestion, I started rubbing it on my hands after I get into bed at night, every night. You don't need gloves because it doesn't stain and washes right out of the sheets. You don't have to slather it, but you have to use it regularly. In the morning wash with a good handsoap and feel the difference in your skin. If you do this every night, your hands will stay soft and healthy. If my hands feel dry during the day because I've had them in water a lot, I use a product from the Dead Sea called Ahava. I get it at Ulta stores. I knit about 40 hours a week, and it works for me, but different skin requires different care.



Befast said:


> I have extremely dry hands that break out - steroids work wonders but so does vasoline! I keep vasoline containers everywhere and just put a little bit on my hands - sure it is a bit greasy if you get too much on - then put on some cotton gloves for a little while! That udder cream also sounds like a good idea without a lot of chemicals?!


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I have used gold bond ultimate healing lotion for years. If I
need something more I buy Aquaphor ointment at a pharmacy.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

Firefightersmom said:


> I have never had this problem. But now that I knit nightly, my hands are driving me crazy. I have tried so many products. What do use?


I found a dishwasher solved my dry hands problem. No more dry hands since I do not have to do the dishes any more. 
I wonder if any other girls also found this solution.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

I would recommend Bag Balm, too. I've used it for years - off and on. Since knitting a lot, I have a lot of trouble with the arthritis in my right index finger and the knuckle protruding. I use the Bag Balm and then surgical gloves to aid the healing. The gloves can be purchased at places like Sam's Club inexpensively. In a few days, I don't need the gloves. The gloves don't interfere a lot with knitting. It takes a bit to get used to and sure saves my finger from splitting and cracking. Wynn


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

Befast said:


> I have extremely dry hands that break out - steroids work wonders but so does vasoline! I keep vasoline containers everywhere and just put a little bit on my hands - sure it is a bit greasy if you get too much on - then put on some cotton gloves for a little while! That udder cream also sounds like a good idea without a lot of chemicals?!


Your using vaseline, but are afraid of chemicals? Just wondering, you do realize that vaseline is a PETROLEUM PRODUCT right? I have a saying, if you won't PUT IT IN your body, don't PUT IT ON your body


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

marceme said:


> same here i was a home care provider i had to costantly wash them and washing my animals with them also well i got so bad the cracks were bleeding i got dried out with the sani tizer and i finally got my hudband go online he found this blessing of a cream it was sold at a KNIT YARN SHOP>>> it was the udder cream NOTHING HAS EVER WORKED FOR SO LONG>>> it is wonderful hand cream i have used it on food once or twice and it was just great my dows crack at the between toes round spot it stopped that and they have not cracked in VERY LONG TIME NOW>>>


Thanks for the tip. Will diffently look into this. :thumbup:


----------



## Janec41 (Feb 8, 2011)

My daughter is an RN and she directed me to "Gold Bond Ultimate" sub-labeled "healing skin therapy cream" with aloe. I, too, suffer from painfully split skin on thumbs & fingers in cold, dry, PA winters. This suff worked for me and didn't leave my hands greasy. Also, it is readily available at the local supermarkets and drugstores in our area - I hope it would be easy for you to find, too. Good luck to you in finding the right product for yourself.


----------



## 40071 (Oct 12, 2011)

I recently knitted a baby jumper with merino wool and my hands were so rough it came out quite fluffy! I now only use Aqueous B.P. Cream to wash my hands, a tip given to me by my doctor.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

i always put talc powderr on mine befire and as i am knitting i find baby oiwder the best


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

It's pretty hard to eliminate ALL chemicals. It is a petroleum product, but is not full of chemicals (read your hand lotion ingredients!), and if you want to, you can eat it. Check the contents of Aquaphor - it's good stuff, but it is - vaseline! The good thing about it and it's knock-offs courtesy of Giant, Safeway, CVS, Walgreens, Target, etc. is that it comes in really big containers! Another thing that is cheap and works very well on human skin is glycerin. You can buy it at the pharmacy counter, but it is hard to find unless you ask for it. It, too is a chemical, but mine is 99.5% just glycerin. Caution: it is poison, so don't eat it, but otherwise is pretty benign.



ghosking said:


> Befast said:
> 
> 
> > I have extremely dry hands that break out - steroids work wonders but so does vasoline! I keep vasoline containers everywhere and just put a little bit on my hands - sure it is a bit greasy if you get too much on - then put on some cotton gloves for a little while! That udder cream also sounds like a good idea without a lot of chemicals?!
> ...


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I have a lot of yarn, straight from the sheep, unprocessed. It has so much lanolin in it that my hands soften as I use it. Is that not another excellent reason to buy more yarn? I bought some in New Brunswick and some in PEI. So there you go, a reason to travel and a reason to buy yarn.


----------



## nrsmoo (Sep 11, 2011)

I use Gloves in a Bottle that I buy at my LYS. It is wonderful. Send me an email and I will send you some samples to try.

[email protected]


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

I, too, experience very dry hands, especially in winter. Nothing seemed to work until my dermatologist recommended Eucerin (comes in a 1 lb jar and most drug stores have a house brand that is much cheaper). During the day I use Neutrogena Norwegian Formula Hand Cream. This item comes in a tube; I keep it on my desk at work, and my hands love it! Good luck!


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

[/quote]One other thing you can try and it feels super wonderful is a hot wax dip. Home Medics makes a tub to melt it, and you can get fragranced wax to fill it with at your local beauty supply store. You can also buy it all online, just google HoMedics ( may have to try Home Medics).[/quote]

I am going to treat myself to a hot wax unit this year. It helps my arthritis plus the dry cracked skin. I've been thinking about this for awhile now so this will be a Christmas present to myself.


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for this info, J.J. I used BagBalm for years. It is a bit heavy, but really helps heal. My daughter uses Vaseline constantly, as she unfortunately inherited a condition that my mother had, which causes hands to be so dry that the skin splits, cracks open, and some times those cracks bleed. She tried cotton gloves, but now just uses clean old T-shirts cut into bandages. Really a pitiful situation, but Doctors seem unable to find a remedy or a cure.

I find that my aging skin does better if I use a light application of pure olive oil at night. It is absorbed quickly, and relieves dryness. But would be transferred to yarn if used before knitting. The dry hands problem seems to be common with those of us who handle fiber. I think that is why I prefer to knit with wool, as it usually contains natural lanolin. Of course, laundering pure wool is a bit more trouble, but may be worth is at least for adult garments.



Jessica-Jean said:


> Amazon seems to sell the Bag Balm for less than anywhere else.


----------



## nrsmoo (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh yes, last spring I could not even move my fingers and have a hot wax dip that I dug out of the closet and used three times per day until I was better. I must get it out again and have it ready...really helps in cold weather...which is starting now.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Again I suggest you check out to see if you are dealing with sjogrens...it Does run in families...

http://www.sjogrens.org/home/about-sjogrens-syndrome/symptoms



Mrs. Mac said:


> Thanks for this info, J.J. I used BagBalm for years. It is a bit heavy, but really helps heal. My daughter uses Vaseline constantly, as she unfortunately inherited a condition that my mother had, which causes hands to be so dry that the skin splits, cracks open, and some times those cracks bleed. She tried cotton gloves, but now just uses clean old T-shirts cut into bandages. Really a pitiful situation, but Doctors seem unable to find a remedy or a cure.
> 
> I find that my aging skin does better if I use a light application of pure olive oil at night. It is absorbed quickly, and relieves dryness. But would be transferred to yarn if used before knitting. The dry hands problem seems to be common with those of us who handle fiber. I think that is why I prefer to knit with wool, as it usually contains natural lanolin. Of course, laundering pure wool is a bit more trouble, but may be worth is at least for adult garments.
> 
> ...


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

due to having eczema my dr. said the only thing to use is any product the says cream not lotion. i use Aveeno long lasting 24hr hand cream. my dr also suggested after using the Aveeno then put a thin layer of Vaseline for extra protection


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

I agree with Carol J., Neutrogena Norwegian Hand Cream in the short tube is the best. If you put it on at bedtime, your hands will be almost healed in the morning. I used to use the unscented type on my daughter when she was a baby. When she had a cold her face underneath her nose would get raw. It would heal it overnight. Amazing stuff.


----------



## Befast (Jun 20, 2011)

When I get those really sore cracks around the tips of my fingers, I buy blister band aides - they stick well to the cracks and help the pain. Helps the healing as well.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Hands down (pun intended!) the VERY BEST skin softening product I have ever used is called Egyptian Magic. Don't let the name put you off trying it. I won my first jar in a drawing at a health food store at least 15 years ago and I have not been without it since. I have tried many of the other products recommended in other posts and found them all to work--just not as well as this--at least not for me.

It is an amazing "first aid kit in a jar." It can be used ANYWHERE in or on the body. I use it on my face, on my feet and everywhere in between. I can't think of any other product that I feel stands out as does this one. When the corners of my thumbs or fingers split in the winter I put EM on them and cover with a bandaid and it about two days it is healed. It was the only product that would heal my MIL's split thumbs when she crochet.

It is carried in some stores like Whole Foods and health food stores and online. Here is a link to it on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=egyptian+magic&tag=googhydr-20&index=aps&hvadid=5995270757&ref=pd_sl_2cr9t6gobf_b


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Being mean, I look for the cheapest solution. Aqueous cream BP can be found at 99p for 500g. To this I add the oils from various vitamin capsules such as Vit E & A, some flaxseed oil or fish oil. I only mix a little at a time and keep the aqueous cream in the fridge.
If I had sore cracks in my skin I'd look to improve my diet, especially fats - they're not the demons some make them out to be!


----------



## louisepiano (Sep 28, 2011)

This is such a great resource! I've put off getting back to knitting after a hiatus of several years, because my hands are in such a bad state. I too have ezcema - not over the whole hand, but in awful dry itchy patches -- mostly on the left thumb and index finger (so important for knitting!) 

I had thought of posting this problem, never imagining that so many people share it! -- in one way or another. It's a long process to get rid of it.... the healing stage creates hard thick skin that cracks up and creates painful open sores - very long in healing. 

I use prescription ointments/creams Clobetasol Propionate or Protopic when the other stops working. Also CeraVe moisturizer everytime I go past the bathroom, vaseline, neosporin with bandaids on the cracks, cotton gloves at night, non-latex (allergic to that too) gloves for washing dishes etc, not to mention, antihistamine pills. 

The trouble is, no sooner is it healed, but it starts again! So until I can get this under control, I can only knit by proxy, enjoying your comments and admiring your projects online!

Damnit! I have this alpaca yarn I bought in Peru a few years ago that I am dying to make myself a sweater with! Don't know how that would affect my hands.

Thanks for giving me an outlet in which to vent!
-- Louise


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello, OneSoyuthernGal, Thanks for the information on Sjogren's Syndrome. I have never heard of that before. My mother lived in Austin,TX when she was having the worst health challenges, surrounded by all sorts of specialists, none of whom ever mentioned this. She often said she understood why the medical profession was called "practicing medicine," as it seemed to her she was one of their "experiments" on which to practice many options, looking for something that worked. 

Thanks again. I will share this info with my daughter. Mrs. Mac


----------



## Befast (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow! I use the same prescription products - which does make your skin thinner. The blister band aides are awesome for my hands when they are bad. My husband read an article about using a bleach soak to rid the bacteria that is growing on the hands. I have done this with some success - very little bleach in lots of water. You don't want to burn your hands. I don't use if I have sores. Once again, the steroids work the best - my hands are beautiful right now because of a prescription I am on for something else. Heck, I just slap on band aides or gloves and keep on knitting!! Lots of vasoline, too!


----------



## pats place (Jun 24, 2011)

Lyne said:


> Firefightersmom said:
> 
> 
> > I have never had this problem. But now that I knit nightly, my hands are driving me crazy. I have tried so many products. What do use?
> ...


Yep, right there with ya, sister. The dishwasher is also good for mini-facials when the water is nice and hot and I have to open the door to add in a forgotten dish (or even if I don't!!)...aaahhh, that wonderfully soothing steam! Next time I just might stick my hands right in there also. It's cheap, no extra necessary implements to have to fiddle with and it does a great job. If my face and hands are already clean, the steam opens up the pores, then I slather on the oils. Cheap salon treatment if I do say so myself!


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

My hands use to get cracks and be painfully raw until I learned about a Homeopathic product called Calc fluor. It is the nutrient the body needs to have the elasticity to the cells. I had suffered for several years before I heard about Calc. Fluor. and within four days my hands were free of the cracks on each finger and the raw reddness was also gone. I used four tablets four times a day. A lot of health food stores carry or can order it for you. I love having painfree hands!



Firefightersmom said:


> Thank you all for the replies. I will try them. My thumbs get so sore with splits in the quicks, that it is so painful I can barely use them...no knitting, it is enough to drive you crazy. LOL


----------



## 2nd time around (Sep 19, 2011)

my hands dry more in the winder...keep hand cream beside work computer and knitting chair at home....make sure to lather up before going to bed....


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

I personally use St. Ives products. I like the fact that they are really hypoallergenic as I'm allergic to a bunch of stuff, they are never tested on animals and they are CHEAP!!! by comparison to other products. It doesn't leave a greasy film, soaks in right away and really works great. I do pottery as well, so my hands are always chapped and dry and this works a treat.


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the tips, KPers!


----------



## dylla (Sep 8, 2011)

Welcome to the club of winter dry hands. I use "New Skin" for the cracks around my nails and like it. Also, you can use super glue too. Ri


----------



## mysterywriter (Sep 27, 2011)

I have always had dry skin but after my hystrectomy it got much worse. Somebody from church told me to mix a tablespoon or 2 of Vaseline with the contents of a vit. E pill. It has worked well for extreme dryness. For everyday I use Cetaphil Cream or Lotion (2 different products-the cream is thicker) all over and it's done a really good job. Don't always remember to use it in the mornings so now I have a container in my bathroom, my office, kitchen and one beside my chair where I knit just to cover all bases.

Sandy


----------



## oldiesister (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi I also suffer with dry hands that if I don't keep the creams up to them they actually crack! I have found that a thick layer of Udder Cream at night with cotton gloves helps the cream to soak into my hands and helps heaps but I also apply handcreams during the day whenever I wash my hands.... hope this helps.


----------



## MKBunny (May 17, 2011)

You might think about increasing your intake of fish oil. It will not only help you hands, but it will also be good for your brain and your heart. It help when I had dry eyes as well.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I like the udder cream, the bag balm, and the Gold Bond Ultimate. All have worked wonders for me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

louisepiano said:


> This is such a great resource! I've put off getting back to knitting after a hiatus of several years, because my hands are in such a bad state. I too have ezcema - not over the whole hand, but in awful dry itchy patches -- mostly on the left thumb and index finger (so important for knitting!)
> 
> I had thought of posting this problem, never imagining that so many people share it! -- in one way or another. It's a long process to get rid of it.... the healing stage creates hard thick skin that cracks up and creates painful open sores - very long in healing.
> 
> ...


try wearing thin latex gloves while knitting. the throw-away ones that you see medical people wear. You should be able to handle the needles with them on-- if the latex does not bother your hands


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

folks, most of the comments all are about paliation of symptoms. so to repeat, you are talking about a systemic, internal problem and that is where the solution is. 

jumping so quickly to worrying about an auto-immune deficiency disease (which is what sjogren's disease is) is very alarmist. the better place to start is with internal cleansing and bolstering the immune system with better nutrition. the american diet is extremely defective. this coupled with high levels of toxicity from body products, to household cleanser to chemicals in/on food, too much sugars and preservatives and colorings, etc results in many deficiency conditions. Vit D3, omega 3 oils, vitamin A (the natural form) are all critical. I bet that most of the people on this list have some sort of medical insurance. use it to get your Vit D level tested and get the actual numbers from the doctor. anyone can get this test by mail order from a lab--except if you live in NY.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Firefightersmom said:


> I have never had this problem. But now that I knit nightly, my hands are driving me crazy. I have tried so many products. What do use?


I actually make my own. I make a Body Butter that I use on my hands. It is made from different oils and Shea butter or Cocoa butter, with a little cornstarch in it to keep it from being greasy. I also make a hard lotion bar, but I use it at night or when I won't be knitting for a bit. They can both be made in the microwave. Just GOOGLE them and you will find plenty of sites with recipes. That is where I got mine from.


----------



## mysterywriter (Sep 27, 2011)

Oldiesister, that is one of the absolute cutest dogs I've ever seen. What kind?


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Bag Balm http://www.bagbalm.com/


Is that the same as udder cream? I heard it was great for diaper rash...but my kids thought I was way tooo "nature girl" when I suggested it for their kids diaper problems. 
Working on cotton yarns OR quilting on cotton fabric sure pulls the moisture out of hands too. Joan 8060


----------



## nogysbaby (May 29, 2011)

get on line and look up dry hand cream. You will find tons of recipes to make amazing lotions for dry skin. Then you know exactly what is in it.


----------



## Peachie6560 (Feb 22, 2011)

I just recommended this to my son-in-law who is a produce man and goes in and out of the walk-in refrig. at work all day. He gets the nasty, painful cracks and says that Working Hands is working wonderfully.


DeeDu said:


> My husband works with products that dry his hands to the point of splitting the tips open. O'Keeffe's Working Hands Creme has been his solution. Every night during the winter months he puts a heavy coat of creme on his split fingers and has has relief. We order it on-line.


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

I use a good quality hand cream and I put a generous amount on when I am in bed last thing. Then I put on white cotton gloves and I put them on and leave them on all night. Also for dry feet I use good quality foot cream and put white cotton short socks on for the night in bed. I keep my trusty old slip on slippers next to the bed so I can still get up if need be. In the morning my feet are nice and soft and same with my hands.


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello, I googled this product, and got no recognition at all. Is there a fuller name or a brand name? My daughter really needs something like this. She once worked in a health food store but I never heard her mention this particular product. Any additional information will be so appreciated. Thanks, Mrs. Mac



AJP said:


> My hands use to get cracks and be painfully raw until I learned about a Homeopathic product called Calc fluor. It is the nutrient the body needs to have the elasticity to the cells. I had suffered for several years before I heard about Calc. Fluor. and within four days my hands were free of the cracks on each finger and the raw reddness was also gone. I used four tablets four times a day. A lot of health food stores carry or can order it for you. I love having painfree hands!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## colourbug (Jul 6, 2011)

tamarque, I took your suggestions to heart (too long to quote here?). We live in a geographic area below the 40 degree latitude and have to watch our Vit D all the time! Our doctors check our levels frequently!


----------



## gentleknitter (May 1, 2011)

HI,
Udder cream works well and can be found at Walmart and at times at Michael's or JoAnn's. I use Nivea cream. I have had dry skin since childhood and this has worked for me for half a century. Don't use lotion, it is drying. I also live in the cold north where dry hands happen all winter 6 months long. Good luck.


----------



## gentleknitter (May 1, 2011)

HI,
Udder cream works well and can be found at Walmart and at times at Michael's or JoAnn's. I use Nivea cream. I have had dry skin since childhood and this has worked for me for half a century. Don't use lotion, it is drying. I also live in the cold north where dry hands happen all winter 6 months long. Good luck. Also, old fashioned lard/Crisco at night with a plastic wrap helps. I used to get cracks all the time, now only once in a long while.


----------



## shealynnmarie (Oct 1, 2011)

I use Udder Cream also, it moisturizes your hands, does not leave any greasy residue and I now find it at the Dollar Tree for 99 cents. It is the ONLY thing I use because I do not like the greasy residue left on my hands or work product.


----------



## littledebbie54 (Aug 17, 2011)

Use any type of lotion with Shea Butter in it. I have been using it but Dr. Oz was on the other day and said Lotion with Shea Butter in it would work. I use a type of Gold Bond with Shea Butter in it. Good luck.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Mrs. Mac said:


> Hello, OneSoyuthernGal, Thanks for the information on Sjogren's Syndrome. I have never heard of that before. My mother lived in Austin,TX when she was having the worst health challenges, surrounded by all sorts of specialists, none of whom ever mentioned this. She often said she understood why the medical profession was called "practicing medicine," as it seemed to her she was one of their "experiments" on which to practice many options, looking for something that worked.
> 
> Thanks again. I will share this info with my daughter. Mrs. Mac


I hope its not...and I was not trying to be an "alarmest" but as I was one of the ones that did not get diagnosed for over 7 years (which is so typical of this syndrome)...I just wanted to raise your awareness...

Now that I know what I am dealing with, the symptoms of dry eyes, dry mouth, and frequent sinus infections, and yes hands so dry that they just crack open...are under control most of the time...and dealt with much more appropriately when they do occur...

and after I was finally diagnosed, so was my aunt.

Having the correct diagnosis has been lifechanging for both of us.

Tamarque is correct that the correct diet is the most effective medicine for our bodies...but knowing for sure what is going on inside to cause our skin to react the way it does, may help prevent other, later developing problems too.

Again, I really was only trying to help, not alarm.

Be blessed and I hope you find good results from the lotions and creams everyone has mentioned...for knitting, I like udder cream too :thumbup:


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

Aqueous cream. Very cheap in UK chemists. Used it for nappy rash on my son's botty. I know it's great as an alternative to soap for people with skin disorders, and as a body lotion to soften surgery scars. Needs to soak in a bit before you can knit as hands initially feel a bit greasy. Great stuff!


----------



## MitzyG (Nov 7, 2011)

I like udder cream, too. Also just straight shea butter works well.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

I use Avon Moisture Therapy Ultra Skin Renewal Hand Cream. I think it's a fairly new product.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Mountain Mama said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > Bag Balm http://www.bagbalm.com/
> ...


Udder cream is a cream and Bag Balm is thicker tha vaseline with meds it in. My husband and I wood work so our hands slit and bleed. The Bag Balm is better than the utter cream. Before you put either on wet your hands and add soap or thin lotion with a 1/2 t. salt and rub. Rinse and then put on the BB and or white cotton gloves or socks.


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

The udder cream is great, and also Udderly Smoooth is a more refined cream found in dollar stores.


----------



## stj (Aug 12, 2011)

Another good product for dry hands is Norwegian Formula Hand Cream by Neutrogena - not cheap, but not too high either.


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

If you'd been in Oz, there was a cream on TV last night that is a miracle cure for so many things, not just a handcream as it started out! But I bet it's only over east :-(


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

Neutrogena Norwegian Formula Hand Cream.
Its a nice thick cream, almost like and ointment (think neosporin thickness, maybe even thicker). The backs of my hands get in the fall and winter to the point that they flake, its hurt and split a little (I'm only 29 and don't work with my hands, what gives?). Its a newer problem for me, plus I hate the feeling of lotion on my palms, so I am not great about using it. I typically apply to the backs of my hands and reapply as needed. Today around noon, as they were already dry and itchy, I applied it right after washing them but didn't dry them all the way. I put a good dab on there (you don't need a lot, think pea sized) and rubbing it in with the left over water and rubbing it in well. It took a little longer to absorb but was worth it! They still feel pretty good and I've washed dishes since then and now its 8 pm! Give it a try. You could also go to bed bath and beyond or someplace that has those gloves for sleeping in to help lock in lotion while it soaks into your hands... (its also good for other dry spots- lips elbows...)


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

when really dry i use aquapher also....but only at night..when i need lotion during the day i use corn huskers lotion as it does not feel icky on my hands after it soaks in...i am just leery of too many lotions..with animal by- products in them...and at our age we have to watch this as...the added hormones that the animal was fed..then comes to us and we put it on the largest organ on our bodies...our skin....


----------



## granda (Feb 18, 2011)

My daughter has suffered with dry hands her entire life and has recently found a hand lotion by Carmex. It is amazing and even makes rough, dry elbow patches dissapear. You can google for info and coupons.


----------



## gramm27 (Oct 22, 2011)

I thought I was the only one with the problem of my fingers splitting open. This is painful. I asked my dermotologist and she recommended the vaseline and cotton gloves at night. She said the problem could be caused either by the type of needles used or the yarn rubbing over the same spots and drying the fingers out. Then they itch and eventually split open. I won't stop knitting though


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

My mothers hands split until they would bleed and look so painful...she used the vaseline and gloves at night treatment too...for her feet and her hands both....she also avoided harsh soaps...and wore rubber gloves.....she would shake her head and say women never should have given up wearing gloves..out in public at all times!....for many reasons...lol....


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I have googled udder cream and here in Australia it is called Moo Goo cream. If you go onto their website and put in your country and post code you can get your nearist stockist. Hope this helps.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

I use Aveeno lotion (or the CVS equivalent) while I'm knitting. It absorbs quickly and isn't greasy. At night, I use Bag Balm and white gloves.


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

There are as many cures as there are people. You couldn't use this during the day, but Vitamin E oil sold where vitamins are sold is great for cracked and split skin. Put it on a little while before you go to bed and see if you don't notice a big difference. Also good for elbows and heels. Might try wearing cotton gloves, too. Whatever makes you the most comfortable at night.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

After what Tamarque said, I thought of my mother. She quilted and always had band-aids on the tips of her fingers and thumbs. She medicated the cuts all the time but they would never heal. One day she lapsed into a diabetic coma and spent a week in the hospital. She/we did not know she was diabetic, but my daughter said if we had been paying close attention, the cuts that WOULD NOT HEAL would have been a dead giveaway.


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

I found the best one so far. It's called O'Keeffee's Working Hands. There is also one for the feet. The website is o'keeffeecompany.com. They also have an 800-275-2718 for customer service. Out local plumbing place carries it right on their counter.


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

I should have put the 'www.' before but I was in a hurry. Sorry about that!


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

just a reminder to all that have eczema like i do there is no cure and always use a product that says CREAM NOT LOTION.

has anyone else tried Prim Rose Oil. it is a gel capsule and all natural. i used it for awhile about 10 years ago but can not remember if it did help reduce the amount of cracking and bleeding finger tips or not.

thanks for any and all feed back


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

My hands used to be so dry and chapped that I was afraid to touch anyone. I was afraid that the dried skin on my hands would tear their skin.

What cured me was Mary Kay's Satin Hands. I felt better immediately and have ever since. If you know anyone who sells MK ask for a sample.

No, I don't sell the stuff. I just use it. :?


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

"My hands use to get cracks and be painfully raw until I learned about a Homeopathic product called Calc fluor. ..... I had suffered for several years before I heard about Calc. Fluor. and within four days my hands were free of the cracks on each finger ...."

Could the spelling be Quelque Fleur? Decades ago there was a perfume or lotion or something called Quelque Fleur. A friend who knew French said it meant Whatever Flowers.

All these responses are very interesting. I gather that not all the products mentioned are available in every area. I like olive oil, even though it has to be rubbed in carefully. I know what is in it! It is perfect for my face, which gets rough and dry in winter (northern Montana). Prednisone is a steroid. I was given it for a few months and worried about it all the time. thnonnie's problem sounds like psoriasis which I had at the time but which has now been tamed. Summer sunshine was the best remedy. My hands get worse when I am under stress but haven't wept or bled for many months now. I bought a box of blue "disposable" gloves so I could cook after applying a cortisone cream prescribed by the dermatologist. These are thin so they don't make it awkward to handle kitchen utensils, and they are latex-free.


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

groovyboomer said:


> Wow! You all have such great suggestions that I want to try all of them. I use Bag Balm once in awhile, but it has what I call the "ick factor" even though it does go away after it soaks in. I've also used Gloves in a Bottle. To the person who mentioned silica and the homeopathic for splitting nails, could you please write more about what the names are? Thanks!


the name of the silica product I like is called BioSil from a company called natrol. It comes as liquid drops and in capsules. The homeopathic is for sore,splitting finger tips it is actually petroleum in a homeopathic formula taken internally. I believe that is by Hyland's. Both things work quite well. I say that based on a lot of customer feed back. The silica is wonderful for helping people heal from broken bones and injuries also. You can find those two products in most good health food stores or on the web.


----------



## Eileen31 (Sep 3, 2011)

I ordered the Udder hand cream from Amazon UK yesterday, and it arrived this morning with my post. I've used it once and my hands feel so soft, I can't believe it. I've had cracked thumbs for months now, so I am hoping they will heal now. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

My husband's hands crack from being dry in the winter time. We keep Corn Huskers on hand for him. (And yes, I have used it, but like my own better.)

The Corn Huskers works for him.


----------



## redwingsfan (Oct 2, 2011)

We get the cracks on our thumbs too and Bag Balm is the very best and fastest solution. Go for it. Inexpensive too. Good Luck


----------



## purplemamajj (Apr 29, 2011)

Rural King has both Bag Balm and Udder Cream. They are both great products


----------



## theladyinblue (Mar 23, 2011)

Melaluca or Avon both have great products for dry hands. Melaluca will have to find a distributor on line, a little more expensive but worth the extra. (bottle last a long time)


----------



## Eileen31 (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm not sure where I can buy Bag Balm in the UK. I tried Amazon UK for the Udder cream, and I'm very pleased with it so far.


----------



## colourbug (Jul 6, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> just a reminder to all that have eczema like i do there is no cure and always use a product that says CREAM NOT LOTION.
> 
> has anyone else tried Prim Rose Oil. it is a gel capsule and all natural. i used it for awhile about 10 years ago but can not remember if it did help reduce the amount of cracking and bleeding finger tips or not.
> 
> thanks for any and all feed back


My daughter who gets eczema swears by paw-paw. She will only buy the more expensive one.
It has revolutionised her hands!


----------



## colourbug (Jul 6, 2011)

theladyinblue said:


> Melaluca or Avon both have great products for dry hands. Melaluca will have to find a distributor on line, a little more expensive but worth the extra. (bottle last a long time)


Again watch for allergies to both melaleuca and Avon products if you have very sensitive skin. nivea is another one to watch as are all products containing lanoline or perfumes.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

bag balm and utter cream are the same when i was young my freinds lived on a dairy and that was uesd in their house, they accualy used it on the cow bag/utter to keep them from getting sore from the milking machines, about 20, 25 years ago they started selling it for hand cream. the first i bought a the feed and seed store BAG BALM and it non toxic and safe for the enviroment


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

colourbug said:


> askem1728 said:
> 
> 
> > just a reminder to all that have eczema like i do there is no cure and always use a product that says CREAM NOT LOTION.
> ...


never heard of that one. will have to check on line for it and see if it can be shipped to Canada. my only problem with most hand creams on the market is the fragrances they put in them. i am very sensitive to them and a lot of cleaning products as well. so because of that i find i am a little more limited as to what i can use. i prefer not to have the migraines form using hand cream. also here in Canada it is national Eczema awareness month


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

but of course, you can make very good lonolin hand cream, by boiling the fat from lamb and let stand untill cool skim off fat/ lanlion add your frgrance or none at all, my 3rd grade teacher taught us how to do it, mine smelled like vicks that was the only jar that wasn't used for canning at our house


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

she also taught us that about skin care


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

I make this recipe:
http://www.socknitters.com/Tips/handcream.htm

My friend cleans fishtanks and her fingers crack from being in and out of water constantly. Since I've given her this stuff, she has no more cracks. She's given it to a couple of other people who also love it. It's very easy to make.

(I make mine with safflower oil instead of olive oil.)


----------



## NanaLoves2Knit (Aug 14, 2011)

I keep a chapstick handy for those cracked cuticles.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Did you know that olive oil is one of the best things for dry skin? Yep, it is. I make lotions and body butters and creams. (Just as gifts.) I am trying to get away from using petroleum products. 

I do make soap (with lye), too. It is one of the best soaps to use for moisturizing your skin. I like to make mine in the summer and use it in the winter time. I also make both for Christmas gifts.

It is a lot of fun to make and to use.


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

Debbie J said:


> Did you know that olive oil is one of the best things for dry skin? Yep, it is. I make lotions and body butters and creams. (Just as gifts.) I am trying to get away from using petroleum products.
> 
> I do make soap (with lye), too. It is one of the best soaps to use for moisturizing your skin. I like to make mine in the summer and use it in the winter time. I also make both for Christmas gifts.
> 
> It is a lot of fun to make and to use.


What is the recipe for making the soap for dry skin....most interested!


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Well, what I did was to Google homemade soap recipes. There are a lot of sites out there for soap makers. And most have free recipes. The best soap for your skin is made with Lard or Tallow. You don't have to use 100% of it, but you can if desired. You can also make a vegetable soap. Check out the different sites and see if you are really interested in making soap. There is a cost for the supplies needed to start up. It will tell you all that you need and also give you recipes. 

I use Summer Bee Meadows a lot. Just put a www. in front of this and don't do the spaces. You should go directly to the site.


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

This is very interesting. I had learned that fat from sheep and goats, their actual body fat, was NOT lanolin. that the lanolin was found only in the wool. For a short time I worked with a lady who had several knitting machines and some Vietnamese girls who knitted on them, to make sweaters of pure wool for sail boat enthusiasts.

The wool had been cleaned but not of the natural lanolin, because that was what made the sweaters water resistant when worn on the sail boat. The yarn was wonderful to work with. Kept my hands very soft.

My job was to figure out how to crochet the pieces of the raglan sleeved sweaters in the fastest manner. We had one machine that would do that job, but it had problems. Finally determined that hand-crocheting the pieces together was most efficient. I often took a bundle of them home evenings to finish.

I am sure the sheep or lamb fat , which is usually called tallow, must have contained some lanolin, and I find this a very interesting post. Thanks for sharing it. 


nan-ma said:


> but of course, you can make very good lonolin hand cream, by boiling the fat from lamb and let stand untill cool skim off fat/ lanlion add your frgrance or none at all, my 3rd grade teacher taught us how to do it, mine smelled like vicks that was the only jar that wasn't used for canning at our house


----------



## mysterywriter (Sep 27, 2011)

Went out today and bought some Udderly Smooth in the tub. AMAZING stuff!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

DHeart said:


> I make this recipe:
> http://www.socknitters.com/Tips/handcream.htm
> 
> My friend cleans fishtanks and her fingers crack from being in and out of water constantly. Since I've given her this stuff, she has no more cracks. She's given it to a couple of other people who also love it. It's very easy to make.
> ...


I am sending this to my DIL. She has terribly dry skin and suffers all winter from it. Edith


----------



## pats place (Jun 24, 2011)

tamarque said:


> folks, most of the comments all are about paliation of symptoms. so to repeat, you are talking about a systemic, internal problem and that is where the solution is.
> 
> jumping so quickly to worrying about an auto-immune deficiency disease (which is what sjogren's disease is) is very alarmist. the better place to start is with internal cleansing and bolstering the immune system with better nutrition. the american diet is extremely defective. this coupled with high levels of toxicity from body products, to household cleanser to chemicals in/on food, too much sugars and preservatives and colorings, etc results in many deficiency conditions. Vit D3, omega 3 oils, vitamin A (the natural form) are all critical. I bet that most of the people on this list have some sort of medical insurance. use it to get your Vit D level tested and get the actual numbers from the doctor. anyone can get this test by mail order from a lab--except if you live in NY.


Boy, I totally agree. An internal cleanse to get out all the toxic stuff, heavy metals, cleanse the liver and colon which is where dis-ease starts in the first place from our bodies is the very best. I believe we are a nation just as addicted to our many sicknesses as we are the drugs. Doctors really don't do "doctoring" anymore they just whip out the prescription pad. Like being "deceived by the "sorcery" Rev. 18:23. Just sayin'.

It's really a vicious cycle. There are so many natural things, even right in our kitchens that cure much of what ails us. Even the sunshine which we ahve also demonized is very healing to our skin. Anyone ever really look at the ingredients in suntan SPF? It's the chemicals, not the sun. Anyone can look up anything and be informed.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Perhaps you may be allergic to wool or something in the yarn you are using; or even the wood, metal or plastic needles. Any chance you changed laundry soap or dish detergent? Anything new in the room you knit in (carpet, chair cushion, plants)? No new animals in the house now that it's cold outside? Are you working with one brand of yarn or many? Maybe you can take a break and try another brand of yarn after all calms down. Sure hate to see a knitter stop knitting before checking out all options. Heck, I'd even go to a dermatologist or allergist first before putting my knitting needles down for good. Good Luck. Patricia


----------



## Firefightersmom (Apr 25, 2011)

I hadn't been online for a few days, I was surprised by all the replies. Thank you all. And I hope that it helped others. I couldn't find the udder cream...so I ended up with Gold Bond. It has helped for now. Hopefully it will stay this way. I am for sure planning on trying some of the other idea's you all had.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I am a nurse. I have to wash my hands at least 96 times a shift. (in and out each of my 6 + patients' rooms every hour in 8 hour shift = 96). ANYWHOO>...I use Surgeons Skin Secret beeswax lotion (jamark labs dot com or on QVC) in vanilla. I love it. It goes on sticky but use just a little. Then the beeswax warms to your skin, buff it lightly on a tissue and you are good to go. The beeswax is protective---especially with all the handwashing. Remember a little goes a long way. QVC also has the beeswax sticks. I got the 6 sampler set with 6 different scents. I use and labeled one for lips, one for feet, one for body after shower, a few for hands etc. Wonderful. A Little Goes A Long Way. Yes it is sticky but it is "Healing!" Trust me, I'm a nurse! 
Now I also use the Carmex cream, lotion, or the new tub of ointment (like udder balm-but with Carmex scent). I got it in Walgreens. It is like 5$ which seems like a lot but if you think of the plain scented lotion you get at the mall, that isn't protective, you realize the cost is so worth it. THIS IS! Love it.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I also use Gold Bond Green bottle for body. I don't know about you but in the shower the hot water hits right at your back and right at your front and it just totally dries me out there and I get terrible winter itch. I use the gold bond there after each shower. I also have been using the Surgeons Skin Secret Beeswax sticks on those areas right before I shower which provides protection against the hot drying effects of the water (that sounds weird - dry water?) but you know what I mean. Not scratching myself raw now.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Also see the reviews on the Surgeons Skin Secret on QVCs website. Great reviews, now some people don't like the stickiness of it but that just lasts for a few minutes till the beeswax warms to your skin, trust me between the hospital grade soap (96+ times a day) and the alchohol sanitizer, I have cracked red hands, and then I try to knit? Ha. Good healing stuff!


----------



## gagirl (Sep 11, 2011)

Have you tried a little drop of crazy glue on those cracks and sore areas. I have found Eucerin cream or vaseline slathered on at night and then put on a pair of white cotton gloves. I've had to do this s all winter long. And after shower or bath your skin is moist for the moisterizer. Put gloves on immediately after applying the moisterizer. Try using Dove bar. After my youngest was diagnost with eccsema the Dr said use only Dove which we 
have for 46 years.
I didn't know until I had the yarn shop that the yarns strip the oils from your hands. Good luck with that...always carry a small container of lotion and a small bar of Dove.


----------



## gagirl (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm not familiar with Carmex....is tit for very dry skin? And does absorb well I? I'm going to look for it tomorrow. Thanks

,

.
.
.


----------



## stitchedhen (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi---I use coconut oil on my hands. It also conditions the yarn, including embroidery floss, and doesn't leave a greasy feel behind.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

stitchedhen said:


> Hi---I use coconut oil on my hands. It also conditions the yarn, including embroidery floss, and doesn't leave a greasy feel behind.


Coconut oil can be drying to some skin. I use it in making some of my soaps and I don't use more than 25% of the coconut oil, as more than that tends to be drying instead of moisturizing. Olive oil is really good for your skin. I wonder if you mixed some of each together if it would be better?


----------



## stitchedhen (Nov 13, 2011)

I guess it's not for everyone since we all have different skin types. I've blended avocado, jojoba, and olive oils with coconut or with each other for my skin or in soaps and it's okay. For me, I find that applying the oils directly to my skin is more effective.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Carmex is the little lip ointment that has been made for years! In Wisconsin. They have a wonderful website. Well last year they made a hand cream and a hand lotion, they are both great but the cream is what I used last year. This year they have a little tub/plastic jar of ointment that I slather on. It is just almost like the bag balm but it smells great to me! It has petrolatum and lanolin and beeswax and mineral oil and cocoa butter, menthol, camphor, salicylic acid (aspirin basically sloughs away dead skin cells) and vanillin. I must use petrolatum and beeswax---all that other stuff is good too! Soothes, Heals Protects! Love it. Website is mycarmex dot com


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

As for how it goes on, it is greasy at first but that is what makes it protective. It warms to your body, I buff hands on a tissue after a few minutes and am good to go.


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

I also struggle with eczema. Trying to find the right cream because a doctor said a cream that keeps the skin moist helps in between break outs. (Suspectd culprit is milk.) It seems bag balm and/or udder cream were the most frequently mentioned here, so I found Udderly Smooth Udder Cream at CVS (am told other pharmacies carry it also. It has little cow spots on the lid and gives the directions for using on cows. Whatever works. Think I'll get my husband to try it on his diabetic feet.

Thank you for posting the original question!


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

realsilvergirl said:


> I am a nurse. I have to wash my hands at least 96 times a shift. (in and out each of my 6 + patients' rooms every hour in 8 hour shift = 96). ANYWHOO>...I use Surgeons Skin Secret beeswax lotion (jamark labs dot com or on QVC) in vanilla. I love it. It goes on sticky but use just a little. Then the beeswax warms to your skin, buff it lightly on a tissue and you are good to go. The beeswax is protective---especially with all the handwashing. Remember a little goes a long way.


Realsilvergirl, you may be interested in trying the recipe I posted before:
http://www.socknitters.com/Tips/handcream.htm
It has only two ingredients, beeswax and olive oil. (I use safflower oil instead.) 
It is very easy to make and it's CHEAP! If you like scents, you can always add a drop or two of essential oils. It works wonders, and it's very easy on your wallet. 
BTW, you can find beeswax at any health food store.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

hey thanks!


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

i have tried udder balm/cream in the past and could not use it because of the sent. so i ended up giving it to a friend i worked with at the time and she was so happy. i have also used Glysomed in the past (it comes in a green tub or tube and has a white hand on the label opposite colours for unscented version) only thing i find my hands quite slippery for a long time after using. but that's just me.


----------



## bean factory (Oct 12, 2011)

l use Moisteral. it is for people with diabetes and has dimethicone in it. i don't have diabetes, but do have very dry skin. my dermatologist told me about this. maybe it will help you, too.


----------



## diana lee (Nov 14, 2011)

I just bought some medicinal hand cream called -"green wisdom all-heal salve.It has tea tree oil,and Vitamin E,and comfrey leaves,chamomile flowers,chickweed herb,plantain leaves,burdock root,infused in pure olive oil,set with tea tree oil,and Vitamin-E oil,and handset with beeswax--- it says on the can that it is good for irritated skin conditions,such as eczema,psoriasis,itching,inflammation,scaly dry skin,and skin eruptions;it is antiseptic,heals cuts,scrapes,and prevents infections.Good stuff,and smells wonderful! I bought a small can(100ml)or 3.2 ounces,for $12.50. It really works.I bought it this summer in Edmonton,Alberta,Canada ,at a health food store called "Planet Organic',and also at a store in Edmonton called "Earth General Store".Hope this helps,and happy knitting!


----------



## lindakaren (Apr 22, 2011)

Vaseline and I wear white cotton gloves at night. Lots of cream after washing hands and rubber gloves with dishes etc


----------



## clgray (Nov 22, 2011)

I get a hand lotion from avon called moisture therpy for extra dry hands it has glycerin


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

When I make my own, I use Shea Butter, Sweet Almond oil, Vitamin E oil, and some cornstarch. I can put it on in the mornings before I wash dishes or whatever and my hands and arms will still be moist, but not oily.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

"Gloves In A Bottle" can be purchased at a good Pharmacy as on over the counter item. It isn't greasy and leaves a protective but invisable film to protect the hands and you don't need to reapply after every washing of hands. It's the best hand cream for dry, sensitive skin. Patricia


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

We have 2 nurses in the family and they wash their hands a LOT! I got them to try my Body butter and they both requested it for a Christmas gift. =) They man nurse did ask for a different scent. LOL The one they used was Vanilla Coconut. I made some Sandalwood Vanilla for the guys. (It smells really good and I have used it and gotten a lot of compliments as to how I smell.


----------



## diana lee (Nov 14, 2011)

diana lee said:


> I just bought some medicinal hand cream called -"green wisdom all-heal salve.It has tea tree oil,and Vitamin E,and comfrey leaves,chamomile flowers,chickweed herb,plantain leaves,burdock root,infused in pure olive oil,set with tea tree oil,and Vitamin-E oil,and handset with beeswax--- it says on the can that it is good for irritated skin conditions,such as eczema,psoriasis,itching,inflammation,scaly dry skin,and skin eruptions;it is antiseptic,heals cuts,scrapes,and prevents infections.Good stuff,and smells wonderful! I bought a small can(100ml)or 3.2 ounces,for $12.50. It really works.I bought it this summer in Edmonton,Alberta,Canada ,at a health food store called "Planet Organic',and also at a store in Edmonton called "Earth General Store".Hope this helps,and happy knitting!


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

I have had amazing results with Watkins handcream. My children love it too.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

I love your bird!


diana lee said:


> diana lee said:
> 
> 
> > I just bought some medicinal hand cream called -"green wisdom all-heal salve.It has tea tree oil,and Vitamin E,and comfrey leaves,chamomile flowers,chickweed herb,plantain leaves,burdock root,infused in pure olive oil,set with tea tree oil,and Vitamin-E oil,and handset with beeswax--- it says on the can that it is good for irritated skin conditions,such as eczema,psoriasis,itching,inflammation,scaly dry skin,and skin eruptions;it is antiseptic,heals cuts,scrapes,and prevents infections.Good stuff,and smells wonderful! I bought a small can(100ml)or 3.2 ounces,for $12.50. It really works.I bought it this summer in Edmonton,Alberta,Canada ,at a health food store called "Planet Organic',and also at a store in Edmonton called "Earth General Store".Hope this helps,and happy knitting!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

At the moment my hands by my left little finger started bleeding because it was so dry. So I have been using an olive oil based cream which is fantastic.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I have my hands in and out of water all day where I work so I found a hand lotion from avon that seems to work very well without being overly greasy.


----------



## gagirl (Sep 11, 2011)

It took me a while to figure out that my dry hands were being caused by those soaps in the dispensers even tho they said there were great ingredients in them. I stopped using them at the kitchen sink and started using just plain old facial soap in a bar....any one of those at the supermarket. Dove is the one we use everywhere in the house. then use a good lotion. I use the cheapest one on the market...Queen Helene...I have used it for more years than I want to remember as a boddy lotion and face cream after shower and during the day. I'm told all the time that I have beautiful skin and look so young. When I tell them what I use they are astounded because you get more than a quart for about $2. I keep a dispenser by the kitchen sink and use it ALWAYS after hand washing and will slather on my face a couple of times a day. . stop the pump soaps and use plain facial soap like Dove and then Queen Helene all day long. Also, as you all know, yarn just sucks the oil from your hands and nails. I put Vaseline on my nails every night and if really bad use cotton gloves or a pair of your husband's socks. Use rubber gloves...they are a must. All of this together should help. So, stop the pump soaps and use plain facial soap like Dove and then Queen Helene all day long. Also, as you all know, yarn just sucks the oil from your hands and nails. I put Vaseline on my nails every night and if really bad use cotton gloves or a pair of your husband's socks. Good luck!


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

I agree -- those antibacterial pump soaps are the worst for my hands. They begin to sting with just one washing..


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I do use the pump soaps, but what I use pumps out foam. Not real soapy feeling, but enough to get my hands clean. I also use lotion, but only what I make. It has Shea butter, Almond oil, vitamin E oil, and fragrance in it. It lasts a long time, too. I make some for the nurses in the family for Christmas this year. (They tried it at Thanksgiving and loved it!)


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Debbie J said:


> I do use the pump soaps, but what I use pumps out foam. Not real soapy feeling, but enough to get my hands clean. I also use lotion, but only what I make. It has Shea butter, Almond oil, vitamin E oil, and fragrance in it. It lasts a long time, too. I make some for the nurses in the family for Christmas this year. (They tried it at Thanksgiving and loved it!)


Hi Debbie, Can you share your recipe for your hand cream and let us know where to purchase the shea butter almond oil, vitamin E oil etc. at reasonable prices? My health food store prices are pretty steep for oils. Sincere thanks, Patricia


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I get my supplies from a soap and candle store.

Whipped Body Butter

1 1/3 C Shea butter (or mango butter)
1/2 C Sweet Almond oil (or olive oil)*
1 tsp Vitamin E oil (I buy the gel caps that you take)
1 1/2 teasp corn starch
1/2 oz Essential oil or Fragrance oil

If the Shea or mango butter is hard, melt in the microwave in a glass bowl for about 30 seconds. Add the oil and whip with an electric mixer till fluffy like cake frosting. Add the Vitamin E oil. and again mix well. Add the corn starch and mix it in real well. Add the EO or FO and mix until well mixed. Using a popcycle stick or a plastic spoon, put into jars. Seal tightly with lid. Now, enjoy and use all over if desired.

*Note: Jojoba oil is the best for this, but the others work great!

Enjoy! Here is hoping that you can find all the ingredients. If you can't find the Shea or Mango butter, you might try Cocoa Butter if you aren't allergic to nuts.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks Debbie. I'll whip up a batch after the holidays and let you know how it fares in NJ. Happy Holidays, Patricia


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I did forget to say that when you get finished, just wash your beaters in hot soapy water and you will be set to make a cake or whatever. =) I put mine in the dishwasher. Do let me know how it turns out.


----------

